# Newcomers



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2014)

18 year old Gustav Gaarde trains 70 days out of his debut at Conference 2014 (In Danish)


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2014)

Joe Seeman offseason


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2015)

Florian Poirson competed for the first time today at the French Nationals as a junior. Congrats on his win.






https://www.facebook.com/bsa7tijk


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2015)

Florian Poirson Legs 6 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2015)

Adolf Burkard 1 day out of Junior German Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2015)

Adolf Burghardt and Ioannis Kapilidis Junior class winners


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2015)

Italo Ridney 7 weeks out of Brasilia Championships 2015

https://www.facebook.com/italo.ridney.3


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2015)

Ilya Baskin

http://vk.com/vorondead


----------



## b40361 (May 9, 2015)

brothers looking peeled


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> Italo Ridney 7 weeks out of Brasilia Championships 2015
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/italo.ridney.3




1 week out


----------

